# I can't do squats



## needsomeinfo (Apr 28, 2007)

I have basic free weight equipment, I dot have a squat rack. The gym in town doesn't have a squat rack or any free weights(all lame machines)
I want to do squats, Im addicted to the results from them.  know that according to big cat the quads have a lot of slow twitch oxidative muscle. I can do heavy front squats ( I power clean it up and then rep out) , but I was wondering if I could benefit from regular squats with lower weight(no spotter) with high reps and lots of volume (sets lasting longer than 45 sec) and maybe some negatives ( again lighter weight involved) due to the oxidative effect of slow twitch , I know that slow twitch fiber has the greatest ability to grow in circumfrence

thanks for any info


----------



## rAJJIN (Apr 28, 2007)

Why cant you do squats?


----------



## rAJJIN (Apr 28, 2007)

I see, no rack? and no spotter?
Is there not a local Gym,College,Highschool you can get in and train?

Can you buy a cheap Rack? Or even custom build one?

Are you saying you have to powerclean the weight up then front squat it?
Not the same man.


----------



## needsomeinfo (Apr 28, 2007)

thats right, and no , there is no access to any squat rack within an hour of me, the local gym is crap with nothing but piston driven machines (weird stuff) the lady that runs the place advocates "circuit" training  . plus she charges way to much .  I am working on building a rack but that is taking time and lumber.

I want to work my legs out, but all I can do is lunges and pistols  and romanian deadlifts and reg deadlifts , I can go heavy on the romanians and deadlifts but no spotter and no rack = no heavy squatting, Im so frustrated becasue my quads are lagging way behind and its hurting all my other developement


----------



## rAJJIN (Apr 29, 2007)

Save some money back and buy you a cheap Powerrack or Powercage.
Man if you can weld....you should be able to get some Scrap steel and weld you one up to get by untill you can get a rack.


----------



## needsomeinfo (Apr 29, 2007)

I can weld, and thats a good idea, I'll do anything, when I had access to a power rack I made the best gains of my life. I love that heavy weight that makes your legs shake.


----------



## mario_ps2 (Jun 27, 2007)

try the 1 1/2 ( one and one half ) squat...google it to see how it's implemented on your leg workouts!!!


----------



## maxwell (Jul 7, 2007)

If a man can't or wont do squats then he at least has to work his legs. Hacksquats, smithsquats,Sled. It is important to get those big leg muscles worked out. You got to dog them and work them hard. Same thing with the back, you got to get those large muscles worked out. Deadlifts are #1 but if you can't or wont do them, them you have to do chins or at least rows. Squatting and deadlifting is what seperates the serious trainers from the rest.I believe that a guy who squats, deadlifts, eats right and rests right can keep up with a guy who takes steroids and just does benches, curls,pulldowns on the machine and drinks and eats-sleeps like shit. If your doing gear then it's a wast of money not to squat like hell and deadlift like a maniac. If I'm doing some kind of androgen, them I'm gonna work out like a barbarian ,rest like a bear in winter and eat like a great white shark!


----------



## oldfella (Aug 4, 2007)

Do dumbell squats! Make up some heavy ass d/bells and strap them on your wrists and squat! You will be surprised at just how hard these are. Usual form, keep your back straight and tight and squat deep. Try them and see.


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 12, 2007)

needsomeinfo said:
			
		

> I have basic free weight equipment, I dot have a squat rack. The gym in town doesn't have a squat rack or any free weights(all lame machines)
> I want to do squats, Im addicted to the results from them.  know that according to big cat the quads have a lot of slow twitch oxidative muscle. I can do heavy front squats ( I power clean it up and then rep out) , but I was wondering if I could benefit from regular squats with lower weight(no spotter) with high reps and lots of volume (sets lasting longer than 45 sec) and maybe some negatives ( again lighter weight involved) due to the oxidative effect of slow twitch , I know that slow twitch fiber has the greatest ability to grow in circumfrence
> 
> thanks for any info




do they have any heavy dumbbells at your gym?


----------



## naase2004 (Feb 23, 2008)

ALIN said:
			
		

> do they have any heavy dumbbells at your gym?



I work out at home alot and when I am alone this is what I do. Just use the dumbells. Plus my lower back is shot to hell and it is actually easier on my back.


----------



## needsomeinfo (Feb 24, 2008)

I built a rack , its working great


----------



## kaju (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry to come in on this so late for you but have you ever seen or used the Zane legg blaster? It was developed by Frank Zane. I used to have one back in the 80s I moved out of town and sold it at my garage sale. I have been pissed at muself ever since. google it and get a good look at it. I dont have any weights of my own now Ibelong to two gyms here in my town. I know that is redundant and a waist of money but I have my own reasons. (certain chicks). Anyway back to the Zane legg blaster. it comes with a stand and a shoulder harness that you stack the weights on. you halod on to the stand and squat. When you do you learn why it is called the legg blaster. I loved it better than squats because for some rason it didnt hurt my knees the way squats did. I got the same results if not better results from the legg blaster than squats.


----------

